# I Love You This Big



## Ernest Nagel (May 25, 2011)

Did it occur to anyone else that Scotty McCreery's performance of "I Love You This Big" on American Idol could become an FA anthem? I know that's not the original intention of the lyrics but give it a listen and see what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdBm0DvGHLc


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 25, 2011)

Srsly? Nobody thought these lyrics could apply to loving a BBW? Not a great song imo but I'm not a country fan. Surely the thought counts for something though?

*"I Love You This Big" lyrics*

I know I'm still young
But, I know how I feel
I might not have too much experience
But, I know when love is real.

By the way my heart starts pounding
When I look into your eyes
I might look a little silly
Standing with my arms stretched open wide.

I love you this big
Eyes have never seen... this big
No-one's ever dreamed... this big
And I'll spend the rest of my life
Explaining what words cannot describe but, I'll try
I love you this big

I'll love you to the moon and back
I'll love you all the time
Deeper than the ocean
And higher than the pines.

Cause girl, you do something to me
Deep down in my heart
I know I look a little crazy
Standing with my arms stretched all apart.

Scotty Mccreery I Love You This Big lyrics found on http://www.directlyrics.com/scotty-mccreery-i-love-you-this-big-lyrics.html


----------



## BullseyeB (May 25, 2011)

I said the same thing while "Scotty McCreepy" (as my daughter 9 yer old refers to him) was singing this song!!!

Great minds think alike, Ernest!:bow:


----------

